# Score one for me and the dogs!



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Finally. I can't believe it. 

The Sam's Club dog food has changed it's formula.

EXCEED chicken and rice now has NO CORN OR MEAT BY PRODUCTS! 

I'm so happy I could cry. My dogs will now be getting better nutrition!

They don't have the new ingreds. listed on the site, but it does state there is now no corn/meat by-products. 

I'm so excited now. I feel a lot better about the food. Kudos to Sam's Club.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That is nice. Look at the ingredients though and see how they compare to the 4-5 star foods. If the first 3-4 ingredients are rice, barley, wheat etc then whatever 'meat' is in the formula is not enough. You need to have meat the first couple of ingredients.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

susan davis said:


> That is nice. Look at the ingredients though and see how they compare to the 4-5 star foods. If the first 3-4 ingredients are rice, barley, wheat etc then whatever 'meat' is in the formula is not enough. You need to have meat the first couple of ingredients.


In the old formula (we still have a bag of the old until we get the new formula) the first ingred is Chicken meal, followed by chicken by-prouct meal. But since they took out by-products I'm not sure what they'll have in it.


----------

